# Directv2pc failed to download codec pack



## usul (Jan 18, 2010)

i am getting this error since i have reinstalled windows on my PC and reinstalled directv2pc software.the software loaded fine and accepted my license key but will not launch.

i have run the advisor and the report is listed below, i have uninstalled and reinstalled my vid drivers from the manufacturers site and the report is saying not compatible. i have also installed the drivers from ATI and get the same messages

i am running windows 7 64 bit with the lastest updates installed

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3173 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3166 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series	Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI display adapter (0x9460) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.660.0.0	No	More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.660.0.0 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller	Yes


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

I am getting the same error????????


----------



## joealtus (Sep 12, 2008)

Right click and select "run as administrator"


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------

